# lcd tv



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have an insignia 42 inch lcd tv I accidentally cracked the panel I also had a sanyo 42 inch lcd tv that went out for some reason all the parts were compatible except for the mainboard and the power board the sanyo liquid crystal diode had a problem with the tape carrier package connections had come loose at the ins resulting in the vertical lines is there any way to correct this at home with out a hot bar machine or anisotropic conductive film


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

*anisotropic conductive film*

I have vertical lines in my lcd tv the tape carrier package ends are coming loose is there a way to fix this at home with out a machine or anisotropic conductive film


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Threads have been merged. 

Please don't post the same issue into multiple boards.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well no 1 was answering I've been navigating this new app and I happen to find this forum that seem to be much more specific 2 tvs


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi raven2223


Are the Vertical lines colored or solid white ? If it is its usually a bad screen or a broken ribbon cable.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> Hi raven2223
> 
> Are the Vertical lines colored or solid white ? If it is its usually a bad screen or a broken ribbon cable.


 I know what it is the tape carrier package is coming loose I need to know if there is a way to correct this at home with out machinery or a c f I know it isn't the liquid crystal because it use to be several lines and I put some finger nail polish on the tips yes stupid I know now but it cleared it up to only 1 thick line and 1 thin line they are white I believe by the way


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Look at the FFC ribbon this links your screen to the inverter is it seating properly ? Is the carrier loose enough to tear the FFC ribbon ?

If your screen is halved and the white bar streaking downward you may not have a choice but to replace the screen.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> Look at the FFC ribbon this links your screen to the inverter is it seating properly ? Is the carrier loose enough to tear the FFC ribbon ?
> 
> If your screen is halved and the white bar streaking downward you may not have a choice but to replace the screen.


 I don't know what the f f c ribbon is I only have a tape carrier package that attatches to the liquid crystal diode my in inverters attach to my back lights


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

raven2223 said:


> I don't know what the f f c ribbon is I only have a tape carrier package that attatches to the liquid crystal diode my in inverters attach to my back lights



How is it attached ? By pins or a ribbon ?


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> How is it attached ? By pins or a ribbon ?


 This is not a great picture I will put a better 1 up this afternoon under my magnifying glass But it is the flexible printed circuit that connects to the glass edge of the liquid crystal


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

raven2223 said:


> This is not a great picture I will put a better 1 up this afternoon under my magnifying glass But it is the flexible printed circuit that connects to the glass edge of the liquid crystal


 Okay these are the better pictures to illustrate what the problem is


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Your LCD is connected by FFC ribbon I've marked the traces and connector points which are questionable from the picture. You need to check the connection points using a jewelers lens, if a single trace is off it will mess up your screen. If all connections are good then you need a display.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> Your LCD is connected by FFC ribbon I've marked the traces and connector points which are questionable from the picture. You need to check the connection points using a jewelers lens, if a single trace is off it will mess up your screen. If all connections are good then you need a display.


 The ins are pulled up I need to find out if there is a way to reconnect this at home step by step tools equipment supplies terms diagrams books I should get


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

raven2223 said:


> The ins are pulled up I need to find out if there is a way to reconnect this at home step by step tools equipment supplies terms diagrams books I should get




It will be very difficult the ribbon traces are very fine applying heat to integrate it will destroy it instantly and you only get one shot at it. The tools needed are expensive and not easily available for the average tech, what you can do is attempt to use a conductive adhesive to regain contact but there is no guarantee of success.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> It will be very difficult the ribbon traces are very fine applying heat to integrate it will destroy it instantly and you only get one shot at it. The tools needed are expensive and not easily available for the average tech, what you can do is attempt to use a conductive adhesive to regain contact but there is no guarantee of success.


 Can I use the film without a machine or should I use the paste


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The finer the adhesive the better you don't want blobs shorting out other traces. A transparent adhesive would be my choice. But honestly its a judgment call on what is suited best for this high precision job.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> The finer the adhesive the better you don't want blobs shorting out other traces. A transparent adhesive would be my choice. But honestly its a judgment call on what is suited best for this high precision job.


 When you say transparent tape that suggest to me that maybe the connection is made by laser rather than the proximity which is the case


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

raven2223 said:


> When you say transparent tape that suggest to me that maybe the connection is made by laser rather than the proximity which is the case




I'm referring to a resin type of adhesive the ribbon is made of mylar because the connection tips are not sealed they are exposed.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> I'm referring to a resin type of adhesive the ribbon is made of mylar because the connection tips are not sealed they are exposed.


 Does the anistropic film go on top of the connector or under it or is there a way to micro soder the connectors like the t-con board utilizes to connect the oti glass to the pcb


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Manufacturers use different methods but the most common is under because the LCD has 4 layers along with glass and color fibers, the ribbon connects the grid to the pixels which you can only see under a microscope.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> Manufacturers use different methods but the most common is under because the LCD has 4 layers, the ribbon connects the grid to the pixels which you can only see under a microscope.


 If you were to attempt this would you only use acf also this suggest the connection is made by virtue of optics also does a cracked lcd panel or loose tcp connections make a tv turn off when you turn it on


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: LCD TV*



raven2223 said:


> does a cracked lcd panel or loose tcp connections make a tv turn off when you turn it on





Yes it would. 



raven2223 said:


> If you were to attempt this would you only use acf also this suggest the connection is made by virtue of optics.


Yes it is made of optics its very fine and very precise. If I were to attempt this my first action is looking for a new screen through e-bay, it will be cheaper and quicker thus avoiding unnecessary damage and expenditure to the rest of the tv.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> Yes it would.
> 
> Yes it is made of optics its very fine and very precise. If I were to attempt this my first action is looking for a new screen through e-bay, it will be cheaper and quicker thus avoiding unnecessary damage and expenditure to the rest of the tv.


 Your funny as well as knowledgeable I am just very stubborn and like to attempt the unattemptable I'm well aware both of my lcd panels are pretty much screwed so I am attempting to be doctor frankenstein and see what I can do


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Frankenstiening is a good learning experience when murphy's law sets in. In frankensteining electronics I've had my share of successes and colossal failures that are oscar winners, the beauty is when performing all kinds of arcane experiments with the failures also makes you a wiser tech.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> Frankenstiening is a good learning experience when murphy's law sets in. In frankensteining electronics I've had my share of successes and colossal failures that are oscar winners, the beauty is when performing all kinds of arcane experiments with the failures also makes you a wiser tech.


 Amen high priest octo


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

raven2223 said:


> Amen high priest octo


High priest ? , No...but with a screwdriver I can give Leonard DA Vinci a run for his money. :wave:


Good luck with your screen repair and don't be shy in posting the results, even if its a failure please report your results in the forum. Your experience to this particular issue will be priceless to other people with a similar issue.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

octaneman said:


> High priest ? , No...but with a screwdriver I can give Leonard DA Vinci a run for his money. :wave:
> 
> Good luck with your screen repair and don't be shy in posting the results, even if its a failure please report your results in the forum. Your experience to this particular issue will be priceless to other people with a similar issue.


 I certainly will thanks for everything


----------

